# Browserversion abfragen mit Javascript



## Aleyna23 (8. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

wie kann man am sichersten ermitteln, welche Internet Explorer Version genutzt wird?
Es muss nur geprüft werden, ob es die IE 7 'er Version ist. 

Ich habe schon gesucht und viele Antworten gefunden, aber leider weiß ich nicht, was up to date ist. 


Danke im Voraus!


----------



## sheel (8. Oktober 2010)

Hier zB: http://de.selfhtml.org/javascript/objekte/navigator.htm


----------



## CPoly (8. Oktober 2010)

Es wird empfohlen, sich nicht auf das navigator-Objekt zu verlassen (nicht zuverlässig), sondern auf Features zu testen. Also anstatt zu überprüfen, ob der Besucher den IE7 verwendet, um dann eine Weiche zu benutzen o.ä. sollte man einfach prüfen, ob das was man vor hat, unterstützt wird.

Auch wenn du kein jQuery verwendest, ist diese Seite hilfreich, da du im Zweifelsfall auch im Code von jQuery nachgucken kannst, wie du auf das entsprechenden Feature testest.
http://api.jquery.com/jQuery.support/

Und je nach dem, was man plant, helfen vielleicht conditional comments.

Was hast du denn vor?


----------



## SpiceLab (9. Oktober 2010)

Aleyna23 hat gesagt.:


> wie kann man am sichersten ermitteln, welche Internet Explorer Version genutzt wird?
> Es muss nur geprüft werden, ob es die IE 7 'er Version ist.


Wenn's weiter nichts ist ;-)


```
<body>
    <!--[if IE 7]>
       Treffer, versenkt.
    <![endif]-->
</body>
```



Aleyna23 hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe schon gesucht und viele Antworten gefunden, aber leider weiß ich nicht, was up to date ist.


Beispielsweise bei den Suchergebnissen zu browser sniffer auf das Datum der Veröffentlichungen  achten, ob es aus der jüngeren Zeit stammt.

http://jsbrwsniff.sourceforge.net/ ist darunter noch recht jung


----------

